# Life port



## nyyankees (May 1, 2009)

Does anyone know what a life port insertion asa cpt code is? Never heard of this procedure.

By the way, i'm new to anesthesia coding and will probably be sending threads from time to time.

Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (May 1, 2009)

If it's a tunnelled catheter for CENTRAL venous access the ASA code would be 00532 but without the procedural note/dictation I could not say for certain.

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (May 8, 2009)

Thank you


----------

